# Reverse sneezing? Video for opinion



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I know this subject has been touched on a million and trillionty-one times but my son caught Buttons on video and as I'd been worrying a bit about it I thought I would post it anyway. Do we think this is reverse sneezing? He does it once a day or so, usually when he's excited. Rolo sneezes an awful lot when he's excited but the normal forwards way! 
Buttons Sneezing Video by 44ruthie44 | Photobucket


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes. The first time Kalisee did that it was much louder and it was 4am. She woke me and I thought she was having a heart attack or spasms. I ran screaming looking for the vet emergency center number but about 3 minutes into it, she stopped and was all happy and dancing around. I looked it up and realized that is what it was. I was so relieved. The vet told me that is what it is too, as she has no trachea problems. 

It does not happen to her very much, just on occasion. Sometimes when she is excited, but, again, much louder and harder than Buttons. It sounds bad enough to worry you, I know.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

That was quite quiet and sometimes it lasts longer. Coo...they do like to worry you don't they? If it wasn't for this forum I would have thought he was choking to death! Thank you!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And I've just noticed both his flipping ears have gone down again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I had no idea that there was such a thing as reverse sneezing untill I looked it up. I had a google search for chocking wheezing chihuahua and it lead me to some videos and then I learned more about it here on Chi People. 

His ears will be going up and down for a while, especially if he is teething.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I read about reverse sneezing in chihuahuas for dummies and on a breed 101 video while I was researching what breed to get. I'd never experienced it with the previous 2 chihuahuas I've owned. Mylo will do it once in a while...maybe once in 3 weeks, so not frequent at all. Willow can do it up to a few times a day. Everyone says she sounds like a duck. She does worry me with it though! I've read to stroke their throats gently but I don't find this works. I tend to call her name very suddenly and it distracts her and she stops.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That same exact sound is what I considered collapsing trachea after watching Nichole's video of Chloe. I took Lulu to the vet and they gave me medication, and she is not doing it nearly as much as she was.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> That same exact sound is what I considered collapsing trachea after watching Nichole's video of Chloe. I took Lulu to the vet and they gave me medication, and she is not doing it nearly as much as she was.


I hope it isn't that. He has an overbite as well which is a bit worrying all though its not too bad. Will have to see what it's like after his adult teeth have come through


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I hope it isn't that. He has an overbite as well which is a bit worrying all though its not too bad. Will have to see what it's like after his adult teeth have come through
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lulu's Collapsing trachea is not the same kind as Chloe's, so that you know there are two kinds (for lack of another way to describe it.) Chloe's is far worse than Lulu. The vet said Lulu's trachea has not changed since he checked it when we first came to him, which is wonderful. Lulu's problem is environmental with so much pollen and allergens in the air.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Lulu's Collapsing trachea is not the same kind as Chloe's, so that you know there are two kinds (for lack of another way to describe it.) Chloe's is far worse than Lulu. The vet said Lulu's trachea has not changed since he checked it when we first came to him, which is wonderful. Lulu's problem is environmental with so much pollen and allergens in the air.


Yes, I can relate to that because I'm asthmatic. I've actually had episodes where I've felt like my throat has collapsed. Rape seed pollen nearly killed me last year. My house is plonk in the middle of 2 fields


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu has always done this, but lately it had gotten to where it was several times a day and the day before I took her to the vet she had an episode so bad that she stumbled sideways and I thought she has going to collapse. The vet said that episode was probably bad enough that she was not getting enough oxygen. Watch Buttons and if he has several episodes a day or is getting worse a vet can make it easier on him.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Lulu has always done this, but lately it had gotten to where it was several times a day and the day before I took her to the vet she had an episode so bad that she stumbled sideways and I thought she has going to collapse. The vet said that episode was probably bad enough that she was not getting enough oxygen. Watch Buttons and if he has several episodes a day or is getting worse a vet can make it easier on him.


Ok, thanks for the advice. If it gets more frequent I will take him to the vet. I'm keeping a close eye on it x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Forrest does this a couple of times a day. Usually after drinking quickly.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I hope it isn't that. He has an overbite as well which is a bit worrying all though its not too bad. Will have to see what it's like after his adult teeth have come through
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is why I mentioned Kalisee does not have trachea problems. It can also cause that terrible noise. Your vet can tell you more.


----------

